# freistellwerkzeug alles auswählen bei aktionen



## sa2728 (12. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Aktion im Photoshop erstellt, bei der nacheinander alle Menüpunkte aufgerufen werden, die ich ständig brauche. 

Soweit klappt das ja auch alles sehr gut, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit:

Als ersten Aufruf mache ich das Freistellungswerkzeug um den Bildausschnitt meine Wahl zu machen.Dabei möchte ich das egal ob ich ein Hochformat oder Querformat Bild habe das Freistellwerkzeug standardmäßig das gesamte Bild ausgewählt hat.

Und genau das kriege ich nicht hin.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das macht?

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn das gesamte Bild ausgewählt werden soll, bietet sich [STRG/CTRL]+A an.

mfg chmee


----------



## Sierb (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn du nur den sichtbaren Bereich deiner Ebene auswählen willst, rechsklick auf das Bild der Ebene in der Ebenentabelle und dann "Alle Pixel auswählen" anklicken


----------



## sa2728 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, aber das ist nicht was ich suche...
Ich will zwar das alles ausgewählt ist, anschliessend aber das Freistellungswerkzeug genutzt werden kann ohne dort erneut alles auswählen zu müssen.

Ich nutze nämlich das Freistellungswerkzeug in einer Aktion wie folgt um einen  
  Bildauschnitt festzulegen:

1. Anklicken des Freistellungswerkzeug
2. Alles Auswählen mit dem Freistellungswerkzeug um dann mit gedrückter Shift Taste meinen gewünschten 
Bildauschnitt festzulegen.

Und genau dieses Alles auswählen mit Freistellungswerkzeug meine ich.
Das ist nicht das gleiche wie STRG-A.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand wie das geht.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

Könntest Du bitte mal ein Screenshot von dem Gedanken machen.. Ich komm da nicht ganz mit, aber ich versichere Dir, dass ich Dir gerne helfe, wenn ich es verstehe 

mfg chmee


----------



## sa2728 (14. Februar 2009)

Hier die Erklärung am Bildbeispiel, siehe Anhang.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

Oje, Hirnblockade, das Freistellungswerkzeug 

1. [STRG]+A wählen
2. Im Menu -> Bild -> Beschneiden wählen.

Kann abweichen, weil ich mit der englischen Version arbeite.
mfg chmee


----------



## sa2728 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo chmee,

das funktioniert nicht. Im Deutschen gibt es nacht Strg-A unter Bild dann "zuschneiden" und "freistellen". Aber bei keinem von beiden kann ich anschliessend per Mausziehen die Größe des Ausschnitts festlegen.Und an den Eckpunkten sind keine "Angreifpunkte" wie in meinem Sceenshot (siehe Bild). Bei Dir ja ?


Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

Nein nein. Warte mal, verstehe ich das jetzt richtig ? Bis eben dachte ich, Du brauchst Auswahl-Alles und dann Beschnitt, damit überschüssige, überstehende Ebenen abgeschnitten werden. Die obige Erklärung ist für den automatischen Select-All-Crop gedacht.. 

Du willst aber "nur", dass der Beschnitt erscheint, aber nicht ausgeführt wird,
damit Du noch manuell justieren kannst ?

mfg chmee


----------



## sa2728 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo chmee,

ja, genau das will ich   

Weil ich meine komplette Bildbearbeitung für viele Bilder nacheinander per Aktion ausführen will und als ersten Schritt die Ausschnittswahl treffen will und bei der gesamten Bildbearbeitung möglichst wenige manuell Dinge dabei tun will.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2009)

Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, Deine Idee entspricht nicht dem Automatismusgedanken von Aktionen. Aktionen kennen keine Benutzereingaben ( zb eine Ausnahme:Speichern unter.. ) oder manuelle Aktionsteile, deswegen ist meines Erachtens Dein Gedanke falsch. Aussage Falsch -> siehe weiter unten

Glücklicherweise liegt doch der Beschnitt am Anfang des Automatisierungsprozesses, so daß Du diesen absolut manuell durchführst, dann aber Deine Aktion loslassen kannst.

Wenn Du aber eine Reihe von Bildern mit dem gleichen Beschnitt abarbeiten möchtest, kannst Du den manuellen Beschnitt als einen Schritt in Deine jeweilige Aktion einfügen, danach wieder löschen und für die nächste Session wieder geändert einfügen..

mfg chmee


----------



## sa2728 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

meine Idee funktioniert.
Ich mache meine Bildbearbeitung schon länger nach diesem Prinzip
und sie spart mir viel Arbeit. Das Problem ist nur das ich ein Problem mit meinem PC hatte und ihn deshalb neu installieren musste. Dabei sind natürlich auch meine Aktionen verloren gegangen und ich musste sie neu erstellen.

Soweit habe ich jetzt alles wieder zusammen, nur bei dem Teil mit dem Freistellen
weiss ich nicht mehr wie ich es damals gemacht habe, daher hier die Frage.

Aber es hat schon mal funktioniert.

Teilweise geht es ja auch schon, nur das der Teil mit dem Freistellen momentan nur bei Querformatbildern funktioniert, nicht jedoch bei Hochformat. Die Bildformate sind ja auch anders.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn Du es wieder hingekriegt hast, laß mich wissen, wie. Ich will ja nicht dumm sterben 

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Februar 2009)

1. Irgendein Bild öffnen
2. Neue Aktion anlegen und auf Aufnahme gehen
3. Auswahl / Alles auswählen
4. Im Aktionenpanel rechts oben in die Paneloptionen
5. Menübefehl einfügen
6. Auswahl / Auswahl transformieren
7. Mit Return bestätigen
8. Bild / Freistellen
9. Aufnahme beenden

10. fertig
11. freuen

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

100 Punkte, Martin, *Menübefehl / Menu Item* ist das Zauberwort..

mfg chmee


----------



## sa2728 (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bei mir geht das immer noch nicht.

- Auswahl / Alles auswählen
- Auswahl / Auswahl transformieren

Wenn ich das nacheinander ausführe und nach der Auswahl meines Wunschauschnittes einen Doppelklick ins Bild mache verwandelt sich die Auswahl wieder zurück wie bei alles auswählen, 
nur das nicht alles ausgewählt ist, siehe Bild.


----------



## sa2728 (16. Februar 2009)

mir ist noch ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied aufgefallen.
Seht Euch bitte mal das Bild an. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2009)

Zum Vorigen : Passiert das auch, wenn der darauf folgende Schritt Crop/Beschneiden ist ?
Zum Letzten Beitrag : Und ? Ist das wirklich so essentiell schlimm ?

mfg chmee


----------



## sa2728 (16. Februar 2009)

> Zum Vorigen : Passiert das auch, wenn der darauf folgende Schritt Crop/Beschneiden ist ?

JA.

> Zum Letzten Beitrag : Und ? Ist das wirklich so essentiell schlimm ?

Na das ich meinen gewählten Bildauschnitt eben immer noch nicht freigestellt kriege.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal meine Aktion angehängt, hmm, funktioniert bei mir..

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Hups, da hat sich in die Aktion noch ein DeSelect am Anfang eingeschlichen..


----------



## sa2728 (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo chmee,

vielen vielen Dank.
Deine Aktion funktioniert bei mir auch.
Jetzt habe ich auch meinen Fehler erkannt.
Ich habe nach dem Auswahl transformieren kein Bild - Freistellen gemacht :-(

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man ja bekanntlich.
Danke noch einmal.

Aber sag mal wie hast Du denn diese Aktion separat abgespeichert?
Du hattest doch bestimmt auch noch eigene Aktionen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## chmee (17. Februar 2009)

Nein, ich arbeite selten mit Aktionen, baue sie mir zusammen, wenn ich sie brauche, und spätestens, wenn das System neu aufgesetzt wird, gehen sie Flöten  ( Ansonsten, habe ich Dir -wie Du selbst erkennst- nur einen Ordner erstellt und für Dich  die Aktion reingepackt )

Ach ja, bedank Dich mit einer Bewertung bei Martin, er war der Engel.

mfg chmee


----------

